

Show HN: a drawing app inspired in brite lite - duopixel
http://memela.com

======
flyingyeti
Looks like you are missing some sort of rewrite rule. I was given this link:
<http://memela.com/12/> \- which gives me a 404 - but this works:
<http://memela.com/index.php?id=12>

(pardon my immature drawing ;)

~~~
duopixel
Thanks for the heads up, your drawing is now showing up :)

